# Rancho Viagra



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I believe I have discovered a solution for an annoying and all-too common problem. When I retire, I'll buy a ranch in Honduras or Costa Rica and sell parcels to American men who've finally gotten fed up with being turned away. 

"Tired of being turned down for sex? It's time to recycle that old ice box! Come on down to Rancho Viagra and we'll issue you a pair of eager 20 year olds!" See Unbelievable for details.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> I believe I have discovered a solution for an annoying and all-too common problem. When I retire, I'll buy a ranch in Honduras or Costa Rica and sell parcels to American men who've finally gotten fed up with being turned away.
> 
> "Tired of being turned down for sex? It's time to recycle that old ice box! Come on down to Rancho Viagra and we'll issue you a pair of eager 20 year olds!" See Unbelievable for details.


Assuming, of course, that one's preferences align with said pair of 20 year olds from said countries


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If you don't see something to like in Costa Rica, you aint looking.


----------

